
Ask HN: Whatever happened to How to websites like Wikihow? - hsikka
I think there&#x27;s enormous value in short how to guides, especially if done on subjects like C&#x27;s and the like. Add a curation system, and voila, seriously useful resource right there. These things used to be popular, what happened?
======
ericob
Perhaps dilution of value from hiring non-experts to "write copy" that floods
the site with mediocre (or just plain wrong) content? Seeking search engine
hits, rather than trying to attract and curate quality, useful, articles.

